# Battery Train Parts



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

A friend of mine gave me nice ECHO "The Classic Rail" Model 4995219 battery-operated train for my grand children. The locomotive has a broken drive wheel. I'm wondering if anyone knows where you might get such a part. I have spent some time on the web with no luck.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you might have to check with the manufacturer of this loco... I don't think parts are very common..


----------

